#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρονική εκδοση :ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ / 1ο τεύχος

## marsellos

Κυκλοφόρησε το 1ο Τευχος της ηλεκτρονικής έκδοσης ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ ,με πάνω από 70 σελίδες.
Πληροφορίες και download στο : e-archimedes.gr

----------

seismic, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και μάλιστα δωρεάν, τουλάχιστον η πρώτη ΑΥΤΗ έκδοση.
Συγχαρητήρια σ' όσους συμμετείχαν στην προσπάθεια αυτή.

----------


## marsellos

Προβλέπονται και άλλα τεύχη δωρεάν. Εξ άλλου η συνδρομή θα είναι 10 Ευρώ/το έτος, εντελώς συμβολική για να 
καλυφθούν τα έξοδα σύνταξης της έκδοσης.
Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια.
Ν.Μαρσέλλος

----------

